# Blasto transfer



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been advised to do a urine test 14 days following a 5 day blasto trasfer.  From what ive been reading that seems quite a bit longer than what is suggested by other clinics. Any words of wisdom?. I still have a week to go but i guess it will be a definete BFP or BFN by then.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

No words of wisdom, just try and stay positive and keep yourself busy so you don't dwell too much on analysing every little ache, pain, twinge and symptom.

14dp5dt does seem fairly long time to wait....our clinic say 14dpt for day 2/3 transfers but 11dpt for day 5 blastocyst.  I'm not an advocate of early testing but you should be able to get an accurate result by 11dp5dt as the embies would be 16 days old by that stage.....by 14dp5dt you should definitely know whether BFN or BFP.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

That does sound like  a long time, we had a 5 day transfer too and test day is today which is only 10 days after transfer, not sure if you call transfer day 1 or day after as day 1 though!!! Good luck and hope you get a positive!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lucy23** said:


> That does sound like a long time, we had a 5 day transfer too and test day is today which is only 10 days after transfer, not sure if you call transfer day 1 or day after as day 1 though!!! Good luck and hope you get a positive!!!


Day of transfer is day 0....you then count 2ww as days past/post ET.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

It does make a difference if you are talking about blood test or home testing with pee test stick!
The blood test is much more accurate and sensitive, so you can have a blood test much earlier and be sure its accurate. The home tests are only really accurite for sure 14 days post transfer...sometimes you can get a positive much earlier on a home test, some ladies on here have had positives with home tests 8 days post transfer....but I got a positive 12 days post transfer last year with a home test.
Ive been trying a home test yesterday ( 8days post) and today (9days post) its still a bit early so Im not writing it all off just yet, - my official test day is 11 days post transfer with blood test not a home test.
keeping everything crossed!
Lily X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lily17 said:


> It does make a difference if you are talking about blood test or home testing with pee test stick!
> The blood test is much more accurate and sensitive, so you can have a blood test much earlier and be sure its accurate. The home tests are only really accurite for sure 14 days post transfer...sometimes you can get a positive much earlier on a home test, some ladies on here have had positives with home tests 8 days post transfer....but I got a positive 12 days post transfer last year with a home test.
> Ive been trying a home test yesterday ( 8days post) and today (9days post) its still a bit early so Im not writing it all off just yet, - my official test day is 11 days post transfer with blood test not a home test.
> keeping everything crossed!
> Lily X


Hi Lily

I agree, blood tests are obviously far more sensitive because they detect the actual amount of HCG hormone in blood rather than just whether there is X amount of HCG in pee, depending on sensitivity of the test.

However, whilst most hospitals will advise testing with a peestick at 14dpt for day 2/3 transfers, majority advise can test earlier than 14dpt when having a day 5 blastocyst transfer.

The very earliest to test using a peestick would be 14dpEC as this would be similar to 14dpo in natural conception...but the longer you leave it the better because this allows for the HCG levels to rise (should approx double every 48 hours).

Testing at 8/9dpt is way too early so you're right not to write it off yet ! Only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it at stage to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old...and implantation can happen up until embie is around 12 days old. Only once implanted and a good level of HCG hormone released will it be detectable on a peestick.

Even those pg tests that say you can use early are only around 54-65% accurate when used at that stage compared to 99% accurate when used on OTD (or when period due/late in natural conception).

If you had day 5 blastocysts transferred and your testing 11dpt then you're embies would be 16 days old....so you would get an accurate result on a peestick at that stage.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## victoria99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey there,
I just had a 5-day transfer Saturday and my doctor told me to get a blood test on Oct 21st which is 12 days in and Oct 23rd for HPT.  However, I've been looking around and it seems to be pretty consistent with what was mentioned here - with 5-day blasts you should be able to get an accurate test between 9-10 dpt so I think I'll go for the earlier one


----------

